# New Starting Lineup? G/B



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

The new Rockets starting lineup, or rather the way the team seems to be shaping up isn't looking as putrid as before the draft.

Assuming we're basically done making "moves" does the team as a whole look better than last years'? Barring injuries with these players how do things look for next year? predictions....

PG Rafer/JohnLIII
SG Snyder/Head//Sura (may return???up in the air)
SF Mcg/Novak/Battier
PF Battier/Howard/Hayes/Novak/Bowen
C Yao/Dke/Lampe (hasnt been waived yet)

My buddy and I discussed it, and we kept saying "if Yao/Tmac/Battier are basically healthy, and the other guys just play to their abilities, not below, we'll at least be a 50+win playoff team that CAN get to the next round." :clap: 
I honestly do have fairly high expectations of Shane and Novak, I see us depending on those guys more than anyone else, because of their shooting/intensity. And if we do sign JL he'll be a great spark of speed and energy with Luther Head. Opinions?


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Who's JohnLIII?

I think you still need a PG before you can reach your team full potential.

Also I wouldn't expect Battier to be a Full Time PF. He's good in the Post and does alot of Dirty work but I think he more suited for SF. 

C- Yao
PF- Howard
SF- Battier
SG- McGrady
PG- Anyone not named Alston

...is your best bet.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Battier is quite a bit better than Howard at PF or any position for that matter. And I imagine Snyder could make a bigger impact on the floor than Howard which brings me to believe that debarge's starting five is the one Houston should run with.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

They should, but they still won't. JVG will start Howard at PF. Hopefully he uses that lineup with Battier at the 4.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I most likely see snyder comin off the bench.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, what an odd, we have two Nets fans on this thread. 
I do think Alston is good enough. PG is very overrated these couple years because of Steve Nash & Jason Kidd.
Alston can do his job well, there is no need for getting another Starting PG. 
Rockets is a half court team. We don't run fast breaks that much, for example no 5 seconds offense. 
I am happy with the team right now, I think with a little minor signings of Evans and John Lucas III, we are ready for next season.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Hey, what an odd, we have *two Nets fans on this thread*.
> I do think Alston is good enough. PG is very overrated these couple years because of Steve Nash & Jason Kidd.
> Alston can do his job well, there is no need for getting another Starting PG.
> Rockets is a half court team. We don't run fast breaks that much, for example no 5 seconds offense.
> I am happy with the team right now, I think with a little minor signings of Evans and John Lucas III, we are ready for next season.


Hey, i just clicked on "new posts and this thread a little interesting:biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We're suddenly... young. Our average age is 26, and that includes old, marginal players like Mutombo, Bowen and Sura. We have six guys who are 24 or under.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I see it as a good sign that the rockets are swaying to a younger team and having Shane Battier start at PF is much better than last year when we started Howard.

We still have work to do at the SG position. No way is Synder starting.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

If Rafer can't step up big (and I mean BIG) offensively, should, and WILL JVG start JLIII?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

debarge said:


> The new Rockets starting lineup, or rather the way the team seems to be shaping up isn't looking as putrid as before the draft.
> 
> Assuming we're basically done making "moves" does the team as a whole look better than last years'? Barring injuries with these players how do things look for next year? predictions....
> 
> ...


I truly hope Bowen is really our 5th and final option at PT

Looks like we're pretty well set for every position outside of C. I really don't think Deke is capable of playing good minutes anymore.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe Head and Howard for a quality center? Can't think of any right now though, besides the one in Miami, and the one Houston already has...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

updated roster

PG: alston/spanoulis/JL3
SG: tmac/synder/head
SF: battier/novak
PF: juwan/hayes
C: yao/deke

sit on bench and support: bowen, sura(his mad player but injured brought him down)


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

chn353 said:


> updated roster
> 
> PG: alston/spanoulis/JL3
> SG: tmac/synder/head
> ...


I like that lineup. However, our front court is sad outside of Yao. We need a Reggie Evans or Elson to solidfy the roster.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

like i said, our bench needs some punch into it as noone can score on our bench other than head or possibly howard(assuming snyder starts). We need a high energy guy, i'm really sad we lost the mike james sweepstakes. Possibly an acquisition of high enery players would be nice. Possibly a sign an trade for ither rasual butler, bernard robinson or Jamal Sampson.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Its going to be hard to find a player to give us a scoring punch, with what we will have left of the MLE after acquiring Spanoulis. Taking that roster that chn353 posted, all we need is a Reggie Evans to round it out, and I think bar serious injuries(touch wood), we can contend for a top 4 finish in the West.

Let the good times roll for the Rockets!!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Who is Evans looking at right now? We may have a good chance if he is looking at us and another team, E.G going nowhere team, like...Seattle...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Naah, I'm not sold on Reggie Evans. Elson signed with SA I think, he would've been perfect. I'd look at the few teams who have an overload of big bodies like the Wizards. Etan Thomas would be 'good' to back up Yao. I want someone younger and a guy who takes up space and can set a pick/shot block. I'd send Mutombo there for him/ w/ Lampe since Jeff seems to have forgotten the guy exists. Maybe we could trade Lampe for Brian Grant (Suns) he'd get a chance to play there, I think he can shoot pretty well actually. Othella Harrington was also released by the Bulls, he could return to the Rockets, and we know he can defend/hit a jumphook.
Poor Lampe, Gumby doesn't like Euro's at all; I hope that doesn't affect Spanoli' (thats my nickname for VSpan)
SPANOLI SPANOLI SPANOLI (any Recess fans out there :biggrin: 
lets call John L III, Jon Jon

_All I know is, Shane better be starting next year. None of that sixth man crap Jeff! Put your best players out there together at the start of the game. We need to start off games w/ focus/intensity/scoring. I can take a lineup of 
Rafer, MGD, Battier, JHo, Yao that's fine, but all I knows is, Shane bett'a Start. . ._


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

^^ Reggie Evan, the 'low ball' grabber. The guy that Kaman really love to have his hand on? :biggrin:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Que? ^^^^


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Que? ^^^^


Check the video and you know what I mean. 
*Video: **Reggie Evans grabbed Kaman*


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Check the video and you know what I mean.
> *Video: **Reggie Evans grabbed Kaman*


He just wanted to caress a ball.. or two :biggrin:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

That's sick........we don't need Evans anyways since Chuck can do everything Evans can do.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> If Rafer can't step up big (and I mean BIG) offensively, should, and WILL JVG start JLIII?





Not with Spanoulis around.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> Poor Lampe, Gumby doesn't like Euro's at all; I hope that doesn't affect Spanoli' (thats my nickname for VSpan)
> SPANOLI SPANOLI SPANOLI (any Recess fans out there :biggrin:
> lets call John L III, Jon Jon


Jon Jon is great.. but have you ever seen the movie Lucas?? One of my favorite old 80's movies (charlie sheen when he was young and impressionable) anyway, I think we should call him Locust. He swarms and annoys opponents :biggrin: 

I love the Spanoli reference and since I know I can't pronounce the guys real last name (what can I say my tongue doesn't work that way) Spanoli I shouldn't have any problems with! LOL rhymes with Canoli!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brian Grant was already traded to Boston and he retired.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Jamal Sampson would be a decent big as a back-up for the minimum. 
5rpg in 13 mpg for the lakers in 04
5rpg in 14 mpg for Charlotte.

Just the rebounding we need in case we dont land a well-known big.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

With Spanoulis and LucasIII joining us, I'm feeling pretty good about our roster right now. Knowing Gumby's rotations I think we will see Head/Snyder/Sura/Spanoulis all getting minutes and possibly start at SG. I really hope Head will step up this season and prove to everyone his game can go to the next level.


----------



## BDiddy (Jul 21, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Maybe Head and Howard for a quality center? Can't think of any right now though, besides the one in Miami, and the one Houston already has...


No body going to take on Howard contract.


----------

